# New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestions



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Some pictures of my new boy, currently called "Jack". He doesn't know his name and it doesn't fit him so open to suggestions!! Also feel free to throw some breed guesses out there. GSD/Malmute?? 
I will get some body pictures and add them later tonight. 
































LoL these were taken during his transport and yes he's half over a seat







He's a sweetheart!! Velcro boy!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG he is so handsome! I love his unique coloring.

I would guess Malamute/GSD as well. Hubba hubba!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok, I have to admit that I was the one that named him Jack. He was pulled from my local shelter with a female GSD that I named Jill. As in Jack and Jill went up the hill to NY to find their forever homes. 

After seeing that last pic I think it could also be Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack jump over the back seat. 

Honestly, I kind of thought that the name Jack fit him, but will not be offended if you change it.

I also think that he is probably GSD/malamute mix.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

What a cutie!








Might have some issues later though with the pink leash and all. lol JK!
It usually takes me a long time to look for the right name, but for him I like Shadow. (Shadows under his eyes)
Oh, and that's the first thing that came to mind when I saw him too! He just looks like a Shadow


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

John suggests "Axe." I think "Handsome."







Lol! He's amazingly gorgeous. I, too, love the unique color pattern.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He is gorgeous - can't argue with the malamute-GSD breed guess.

Here's a link to Inuit-Alaskan names for some inspiration:
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names/eskimonames.htm


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I Like ATKA- 
"A Familiar spirit"

I love the "V" on his forehead- maybe a V name such as Victor or Vincent Voodoo or Vulcan....I dont know - I DO love the mark on his head though!!! It's very VERY vivacious!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I like Victor


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Some more pictures of the goof 
















Body shots:


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Jazy's mom, no offense to the name...just hasn't clicked with him since he has been here that's all







Maybe it will grow on him over time if I don't think of a different one


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Oh my goodness, he is one handsome boy! I adore the coloring on his face... Sorry, I am no good with names so I don't have any suggestions for you.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Valiant call name Vali....he is a gorgeous boy btw!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

No problem, like I said I will not be offended.

I was just sick of saying he/him and her/she so I came up with Jack and Jill on a whim.

They were found the Friday before the fourth of July, so I was also thinking of giving them patriotic names like Liberty (Lady Liberty) and Sam (Uncle Sam).

I like the V name idea. I never really noticed until it was pointed out that he actually has a V on his forhead.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He's very cute and unique looking. In the first picture, he's very wolfie looking but in the others he looks shepherd/malamute.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

_*Comes back to stare at him again.*_


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I think he looks like a wolf/gsd hybrid, honestly...he's GORGEOUS!!! I think he looks big and tough, I think Flex would be a good name for him. He also seems to be flexible...over car seats, hahah. I could see him being malamute/gsd, too. He's just got that wolf shaped face, especially from the side. Timber is a cute name, too. Let us know what it ends up being!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

No offense Devin, but this guy is not big and tough. He is a big baby in a good way. He has no wolf personality traits. He does have submissive/excited peeing issues and is smaller than my two females. I realized there is now way for you to have know that through pictures.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Agree with the GSD/malamute X....and I like the name Cisco for him..







He's beautiful!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

What a cutie!!!!!! Love the upside down picture. He looks like he could be a Romeo--totally sweetie.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I keep coming back to look at him, he's so cute. 

What about Elvis?







when I was 8, my neighbors samoyed had puppies that even as a little kid I noticed looked disturbingly like my sable GSD. We saw the V on his chest and one of the older kids asked us little kids what would be a good V name. The kid who the samoyed belonged to, he was my age, he screams 'ELVIS!' So the dog became Elvis. Crazy the things you remember about childhood.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I like the story that goes with the name "Jack" - but if the dog doesn't buy the name, it could be like his registered name with something else being his call name.... 
He may let you know when you get the right name.


----------



## Savage (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He is gorgeous!!! and looks very sweet and goofy.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Haha, then maybe not those names!!! What about Wiley like the coyote...that's cute, small, and mischievious. Maybe he's mixed with husky, because I think mostly malamutes are pretty huge dogs...if he's on the smaller side maybe it could be that? 
Haha, and no offense taken. It was just my way of saying how absolutely beautiful he is, I don't think there's many animals out there more beautiful than a wolf, and I see a resemblence in your new man. Of course that is where all of our dogs are from, so it's no big surprise.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's absolutely handsome; i'd think he's a cross w/husky or malamute


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*








wolf hybrid has crossed our heads...though as Jazy's mom said he really has no traits of a wolf attitude wise- he's so loving/velcro/submissive. Most hybrids I have met are very aloof and independant. He does have some looks of one but I'm thinking more malmute. Not sure of husky- head is blocky for husky. 

I like cisco and wiley thus far. I'm very picky...lol... just like dogs to fit to their names.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I, myself like the name, Wiley, it sort of fits him looking at the pictures. Smart, active and lovable and funny.. As for his hybrid, he has the coloring of eyes of the wolf and shephard, also the body. How old is he?


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

What about London. He looks like the dog from the Littlest Hobo. I absolutely love that dog. He's the most stunning.

I love this boy too. Wiley does seem to fit from the goofy pics of him on his back. What about Jester? He seems like he'd really make you laugh.

I want him!!!!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

London was a PB GSD. Check him out. could your guy be all GSD? Its hard to tell really without seeing him move or see his mannerisms.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=banXT6azA-4


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He's gorgeous! I also think he looks GSD/Malamute. I love the name Jack and I think it fits him. Lots of Jacks (of the human type) in my family, so I'm kind of partial to it. I have a female kitty who was originally named Jack (after my dad) before I could tell she was a girlie cat. She then became Jacki.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

HOW did something so sweet and goofy end up in a shelter???? GRRRR I really hate people sometimes







He looks wonderful (and I immediately thought GSD/Malamute mix).


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I was contacted on July 4th by a couple that had found him and another female GSD the day before. I didn't have room to take them, it was fourth of July weekend and I didn't have any vet info, so I knew I could not find boarding for them and they appeared to be in good condition, so I thought that maybe they had just run off due the fireworks. I told the couple that found them, to take them to the shelter and turn them in as lost dogs hoping the owner would be able to find them there. I met them at the shelter, so I could tell the shelter employee that if they were not claimed, then I would find rescue for them (I work very closely with the shelter, so I knew they would not be euthanized).

The couple put up flyers in their neighborhood and listed the dogs on several lost and found websites. The crazy thing is that the couple was contacted by someone that claimed to be the owner (knew the color of Jack's collar) and the couple told him that the dogs where at the shelter, but he never showed up to claim them.

The owner would have had to pay a fine for dogs running at large, no rabies tag and no pet license tag times two. My guess is that he didn't want to pay to bail them out. 

I am kind of glad because both of the dogs had fur loss on the tips of their ears most likely from fly bites and being left outside.

Now back to his name. I had never heard of the show Littlest Hobo, but I agree he looks like London. How about the name Jack London. Jack - his orginial name, London - because he looks like London from the Littlest Hobo and then of course the author Jack London who wrote The Call of the Wild.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

GSD Malamute maybe a pinch of wolf. The pinch of wolf actually sweetens the mix. My dear Memphis from Full Moon Farm, was GSD and Malamute, a pinch of Husky and wolf.... she had the softest dual coat, and those wonderful AT&T Microwave tower ears you see on GSD's. She went to a Horse farm in Florida, and finally died of kidney problems. If I had not lived in a small mobile home with AC only in my small bedroom I would have taken her with me. 

I have tears in my eyes right now just writing this..


Powell


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I think he has a little husky in him. When he was on his back he looked like a husky!He definatley does have shepherd and a little malamute. A name i think would fit him would be like Buck or Dukes. I am not very helpful with names sorry.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

What a beautiful dog he is!!!

Drake, Dugal (Doogal?), Nanuk, Koda, or Osirus come to mind when I see him.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I would say GSD and Malamute also. He looks like he is wearing a mask. How about Bandit? Handsome dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He reminds me a LOT of a NI:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/northerninuitdog.htm

So maybe he has son NI in there... Gosh was a hunk









If he were mine, I would consider:

Ares
Phoenix (since he had such a bad start, and is rising form the ashes of his past life into a bright future)
Victor 
Adonis
He looks like an absolute GOOFBALL.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Thought I would also comment, the only wolf hybrid I've met in person was a complete sweetie who wanted nothing more than to love on everyone he met, and many owners I've spoken with says theirs is very affectionate with them, and warms up to new people after a short time. Not saying they're all like that though.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Ooo, I really like Koda as well as Wiley. That's cute!! 

I don't really see Husky either when I really look at him...I still see wolf, small like a Timber. It's his eyes and head shape...even his fur lengths, I dunno. We'll never get to find out either! 

Jack London is cute, and makes sense. Does he seem like a Jack London in person?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

The wolfdogs I've worked with have largely been very sweet, if a little skittish around people they don't know, but I don't think this puppy is one. To me he looks like a Shepherd/Malamute mix - which are often used to play wolves in movies and on TV precisely because that combo really does look so wolfy.

I think he's an absolutely gorgeous _dog_!







London is very cute and unusual. I like the idea of Bandit if you're looking for a more conventional name. It works great with his goggles and implies a sort of impish naughtyness that he looks like he just might have a smidge of!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I have never heard of the Northern Inuit breed before, but after doing some "quick" research about the breed, I would say there is a good chance he has some in him.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

He does resemble the NI breed. Maybe his new owners will do DNA testing and we'll find out some day. 

I think the winning name is Wiley. It just fits him for some reason. He went in for xrays today because he's been limping since he came off transport. We think it is just pano.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Oh I hope it's not serious. Make sure you let us know! Wiley suits him for sure, at least what I can tell from the pictures. 








How has he settled, is he being a good boy?


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI keep coming back to look at him, he's so cute.
> 
> What about Elvis?
> 
> ...


He is pretty. He reminds me our our Elvis, who was a GSD/Malamute! His body, at least. The facial markings are different. He loved to howl with the trains and sirens!










This was in his later years. His face was darker when he was younger.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

For some reason, he makes me think of Balto.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

He is a very good boy and has settled in well. Still leashed in house till he learns pottying is only outside







Vets feel he has pano after xrays and palpating him. He's doing great with the other dogs, cats, ok with the farm animals now. I don't think he's going to last long at all.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Some more pictures, he's a big lap dog and loves my DH. 
"Hmm a lap...how do I get up there"








I think I can...








Is this good dad? Are you comfy? 








I'm pretty comfy dad!








Ahh Yes this is much better!! 








Life is good!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Gosh, he is just so beautiful!!! More pictures please!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

He is stunning. Beautiful boy.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS dog! He will hear that for the rest of his life for sure. 

Just name him Gorgeous! 

He does look hybrid to me. OR full GSD. I had never heard of those IN dogs, that is probably the winner. 

Glad you are going with "Wiley" I really like that. 

BUT Amy that Jack London is perfect too! I may use that someday!









The pictures on daddy's lap are too cute. He for sure has the same personality of my Shadow, (more confident now though, but still very velcro).


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

He does look like those IN dogs, which I never heard of either. Our GSD/Malamute mix was more barrrel chested.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love how that big boy is a lap dog. Lol.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm in love!!!


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

What a gorgeous and sweet looking boy.


----------



## shadowsMom1211 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Allie: I am stealing Wiley Jack's







thread for a moment to share a few picture of his friend, Jill, who we also pulled from the shelter:



















I had the chance to meet Jill last Sunday, quite the cutie pie too.

Can't wait to meet Wiley!!!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww, those lap pictures are so cute!!! How he's actually climbing up. What a precious boy. I'm glad I could supply the winning name! I've actually named a few babies, my niece, and my bffs nephew, and a lot of dogs and cats for people. I guess I have a gift! That name suits him very well, if I do say so myself!







Keep us updated on his health, is he still limping? Is it for sure Pano?







I hope he's alright.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Update on BDBH's Wiley - Bilateral ED Surgery*

I just wanted to update a bit on BDBH's Wiley (non GSD) boy:











At first what we hoped was Pano, was confirmed to be right elbow dysplasia ("ED"), most likely due to a fragmented medial coronoid process. Wiley's clinical signs and radiographic findings were consistent with right ED, although he was not clinical in his left elbow, ED of the left elbow could not be ruled out, in fact, we were told that up to 80% of dogs with ED will be bilaterly affected. Due to Wiley's young age and prognosis with the surgery, BDBH felt we needed to do this for him. 

So yesterday, Wiley had bilateral arthroscopic surgery by a board certified surgeon, which entailed the removal of a large fragment in his right elbow, along with surgical debridement of the area and they did find and remove a smaller (20%) fragment from his left elbow.

While Wiley's elbows will not be "normal" and he may still need to deal with arthristis, the surgery should make him signficantly more comfortable and slow progression of arthises with the joint. Wiley should now be able to enjoy normal activities, while maintaining a good weight, placed on joint modifiers and NSAID therapy. The hope is that by having the surgery, we significantly slowed done any progression and removed pain.

Wiley is being discharged later this afternoon and going home with his foster parents!

Here is an interesting 2002 review and video clip of the surgery:
http://www.michvet.com/library/surgery_elbow_fcp.asp

And a good article:
http://www.dfwvetsurgeons.com/t-elbowdysplasia.html


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Update on BDBH's Wiley - Bilateral ED Surgery*

Hope Willey gets well really soon. PS please more pictures! I love this dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Oh, my handsome boy









Hope he recovers fast and his pain is eased.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*








Poor guy! 

Prayers and hugs for him.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Wiley is home and doing well. Resting comfortably and we are hoping for a speedy and uneventful recovery! Some pictures: 

In his set up: an xpen with tons of blankets and beds in it
























A couple close ups of incisions- they are tiny and each leg only has 2-4 staples in them

















He's a sleepy boy tonight, real trooper for his cold compress therapy and his physical therapy. We have a sling to assist him when walking but vet feels he should be walking fully without needing any assistance by tomorrow. Mostly worried about slippery floors and such. More pictures of him are available on our website http://www.bdbh.org and his full write up.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

OMG he is just too cute. Looks like he's recovering well.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Thanks for sharing the pics...poor guy, but not a grusome as I thought. No swelling really. 

Looks like he is being so well taken care of bless you.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Nope not gross at all- have to love what newer technology advances can do! He's being a very good boy but also getting lots of his normal energy back as he starts feeling better...6 weeks of keeping him calm and quiet...OH BOY!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Oh yes, add me to the list of people in love with him. he does have his sad face on in the pics above, or maybe just his sleepy face. Jill looks like a love too.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Oh my gosh his poor bare legs! He needs some 80's leg warmers!!

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

Couple new pictures of Wiley from today, he's doing pretty well and has handled his recovery/cage rest extremely well. He still needs to go to rehab and has his 6 week post op check in a week and a half. 

Mom, can I play yet?








Buy Why not momma?? You can't possibly say no to me....


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

I should add the little pink spot on his nose is from trying to get out of cage only because he had tummy upsets one day when we were not home and really tried to get out to go out so he didn't mess in his cage


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: New Foster guess the breed/need name suggestio*

pretty boy!


----------

